# Best extended battery?



## mcaz5 (Jan 4, 2012)

I've done a lot of researching today and here recently, and I honestly have no idea which battery to get. I guess I've narrowed it down to the OEM Bh6x and the gorilla gadgets 3500. I've read mixed reviews about each, some have said they hardly notice any difference out of the OEM and some say they can get 24+ I've also read the gorilla gadgets won't last a year. I'm definitely open to any and all opinions. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

Its hard to go by reviews unless the same person is reviewing the battery because usage has more effect on battery length than anything. That being said I currently have the extended OEM and have no problem getting over 40 hours on miui defx. I just ordered the gorilla gadgets battery to see if I can get even more out of it. I also have a Chinese 3800mah battery from eBay that lasts just slightly longer than the OEM extended. The only other 3 I know of are Chinese 3500mah, seidio 2600mah, and powerskin 2800mah battery/case. If someone wants to donate I will buy and test them all  LOL

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## mcaz5 (Jan 4, 2012)

1loudsvt said:


> Its hard to go by reviews unless the same person is reviewing the battery because usage has more effect on battery length than anything. That being said I currently have the extended OEM and have no problem getting over 40 hours on miui defx. I just ordered the gorilla gadgets battery to see if I can get even more out of it. I also have a Chinese 3800mah battery from eBay that lasts just slightly longer than the OEM extended. The only other 3 I know of are Chinese 3500mah, seidio 2600mah, and powerskin 2800mah battery/case. If someone wants to donate I will buy and test them all  LOL
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I think I'm kinda starting to lean more toward the BH6X, maybe just due to the fact that its made by Moto haha. Where did you buy yours? I've read that there is actually 2 versions of the BH6X, on for the X and one for another phone, i forgot which. And also did you use your normal battery cover or did you buy a battery that came with one?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

mcaz5 said:


> I think I'm kinda starting to lean more toward the BH6X, maybe just due to the fact that its made by Moto haha. Where did you buy yours? I've read that there is actually 2 versions of the BH6X, on for the X and one for another phone, i forgot which. And also did you use your normal battery cover or did you buy a battery that came with one?


The other phone is the Atrix. Careful they have the same number but it won't work. I believe you can tell by serial numbers. I just bought the 6X and I do see a difference, but as has been said its really up to usage. I regularly go 40 hours on DefX as well, on the OEM it was regularly around 30, depending on my usage of course. I would recommend the other door, its only about a millemeter thicker. The original door *may* work, mine didn't. However, regardless the stock door will be very tight, the pressure has been known to cause screen issues down the line.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

mcaz5 said:


> I think I'm kinda starting to lean more toward the BH6X, maybe just due to the fact that its made by Moto haha. Where did you buy yours? I've read that there is actually 2 versions of the BH6X, on for the X and one for another phone, i forgot which. And also did you use your normal battery cover or did you buy a battery that came with one?


I got mine on Amazon with a door.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## razgriz8426 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have the Seidio 2600, and I am happy I did so. Sure it's big and bulky, but I as long as its charged overnight, I never give my battery a second thought.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

razgriz8426 said:


> I have the Seidio 2600, and I am happy I did so. Sure it's big and bulky, but I as long as its charged overnight, I never give my battery a second thought.


Same here. Just Have to use the voltage based option in battery monitor....

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## mcaz5 (Jan 4, 2012)

I get 10 hours on mine if I'm lucky







I'm still torn between the OEM and gorilla gadgets


----------



## kennyfool (Aug 24, 2011)

Personally I don't think the Moto one is worth it. I have it and I only get a few more hours than I do on my 1500 mAh one... plus I got it when they were $60... I think you should just buy a bunch of the stock batteries and.switch them out lol that what I do. I have three spares with my extended

Sent from my Droid X running MiUi


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

I bought the Gorilla Gadgets 3500mAh for myself shortly after it came out on the market and it is the last one I bought. I cant find a bad thing to say about it. Even after all this time with customizing/modding my X it still gets over the 24hr threshold when I want it to. Battery life is ALL about how you set up your phone and how you use it afterwards.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have the bh6x battery, battery life is longer, but the downside is the little rise in the back plate by 1-2mm. If you have a hard case, it will cause the case not to close correctly (had to duct tape mine for a while until the gel case arrived). Also with using the original door, I got this water like effect on the screen because of pressure, but it was gone once removing the battery. I usually get 24+ hours normal and 90+ in deep sleep.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I have the BH6X and I like it a lot. I got it on amazon with a battery door for under $30 and it always gets me through a day. When I'm flashing a lot I can get low on battery, but swapping it out with my original is nice and easy. I think it comes down to whether you want to deal with a spare battery or not, which for me is no biggie. Might as well use the spare if I have one.


----------



## eddie3130 (Oct 11, 2011)

I got the Gorrila one about 3 months ago an its still surprising me till this day.. i get more then double then the oem did. I dont wana be always packing a spare or a charger neither. 7-8 with Heavy use.. 15-20 on moderate use. Defx/Wizards latest

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

Today I am using a 3800mah Chinese battery from eBay trying to kill it so hardcore use all day been just over 12 hours still at 15%. Pretty impressed for the cost but not much better than OEM extended. Gorilla gadgets is on the way.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## hyt1993 (Dec 2, 2011)

Im just curious does the droid x2 battery work for the droid x?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

hyt1993 said:


> Im just curious does the droid x2 battery work for the droid x?


Yup same battery

Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


----------



## rosmith51 (Dec 19, 2012)

For what it's worth I got the OEM BH6X for my DX and shoved the original case door on it. I was getting a spot on the screen, so I took the battery out and peeled off the wrap-around sticker and that was just enough thickness gone that the original case door slid on pretty easy and there was no effect on the LCD screen.


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Which BH6X battery did you get? The BH6X SNN5893A (meant for the Atrix) or the BH6X SNN5880 (meant for the DroidX) ?


----------



## rosmith51 (Dec 19, 2012)

Natey2 said:


> Which BH6X battery did you get? The BH6X SNN5893A (meant for the Atrix) or the BH6X SNN5880 (meant for the DroidX) ?


5893A


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Reviewers on Amazon indicate that the 5893A shows an abrupt drop in the battery capacity meter after it hits 30% or lower, when used in a DroidX, because the BH6X SNN5893A was intended for the Atrix. Have you noticed this on your DroidX battery meter?
The BH6X SNN5880 does not exhibit this behavior, they say.
I returned a 5893A (unused) back to an Amazon merchant because the ad specifically stated SNN5880. I could not find a 5880 anywhere, so decided to buy a BH5X (standard capacity) for $5, which I am happy with right now.

Edit:
With the 5893A, the problem might be with the DroidX battery meter:
See http://oi51.tinypic.com/2pra1ki.jpg

Sent from my unrooted DroidX using Tapatalk2


----------



## rosmith51 (Dec 19, 2012)

Natey2 said:


> Reviewers on Amazon indicate that the 5893A shows an abrupt drop in the battery capacity meter after it hits 30% or lower, when used in a DroidX, because the BH6X SNN5893A was intended for the Atrix. Have you noticed this on your DroidX battery meter?


Hmmm... I've got a car dock so the phone hardly ever goes below 60%

I'll be out and about a bunch over Christmas w/o the opportunity to charge for long periods. I'll see what happens.


----------



## FcBarcelonaKid (Aug 12, 2012)

The extended battery I use is from Amazon. It's 3500 mah. It was only like 7 or 8 bucks and I get great battery life on it (and I'm on an ics rom too)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Stock (BH5X) is 1540mAh.
Extended (BH6X) is 1840mAh.

What 3500mAh battery is that?


----------



## FcBarcelonaKid (Aug 12, 2012)

It's from China or Hong Kong. The seller was called eforcity. Apparently they sell the most items on eBay which is why I bought it from them. I still got it from Amazon though. I get this battery life on an ics rom, just imagine if you were on vortex liberty or something. You'd get even better battery life

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## rosmith51 (Dec 19, 2012)

rosmith51 said:


> Hmmm... I've got a car dock so the phone hardly ever goes below 60%
> 
> I'll be out and about a bunch over Christmas w/o the opportunity to charge for long periods. I'll see what happens.


Yup exhibiting the same behavoir... guess I should have waited to rip the wrap-around sticker off the battery...









I'll order (and make sure I get) a SNN5880 and see what happens...


----------



## ingcarranza88 (Nov 3, 2012)

Fe Barcelona Kid you got the link for the battery you brought?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## FcBarcelonaKid (Aug 12, 2012)

ingcarranza88 said:


> Fe Barcelona Kid you got the link for the battery you brought?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/eForCity-Extended-Battery-compatible-Motorola/dp/B006W4ZZEE/ref=sr_1_10?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1357417593&sr=1-10&keywords=droid+x+extended+battery
> 
> ...


Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

